# My Story - Super High FSH



## LoveinFaith

I was reading this forum today and felt the need to share my story. 

My husband and I married late in life. I was 39 and he was 44. For the five years prior to meeting my husband, I had experienced many years of hot flashes and FSH measuring in the 40s at times. Had been on Activella, an HRT, for many years to control the severe menopausal symptoms. 

I have a complicated medical history, including the discovery of partial primary adrenal insufficiency and a history of autoimmune disease and severe fatigue. Also, I have a history of severe endometriosis with two surgeries including left oopherectomy, Lupron therapy, etc. I started cortisol supplementation in 2006 a year before I met my husband and felt so much better than I had hope that perhaps the cortisol could have reversed the menopause. 

I stopped the Activella in 2007 but my FSH went up over 100 and I had an autoimmune flare. The menopausal symptoms were so severe I started Activella again. 

For so many years I had wanted to have children so badly that I am not sure that I thought about much else. It was always in the back of my mind. Finally I had met the right person. But was there any chance for us to have a family? Age, endometriosis, menopause, a slew of health conditions...

In late 2007, I stopped the Activella again. This time I didn't experience any hot flashes immediately. In fact, my old familiar severe endometriosis pain returned while jogging. Who thought you could find such hope and relief when experiencing such crippling pain! Did the endometriosis pain mean there was a chance? We scheduled a meeting with a fertility specialist. 

One look at my history and without running a single test he barked out that I had one chance in a million of having a child and to basically snap out of my delusion. He didn't think I should have any children myself. He told me to adopt.

I felt discouraged again but not deterred. Disgusted but not defeated. Something told me not give up. I sat down at the ovulation calendar and made a plan. My husband and I prayed quietly.

Two months later, I bought a pregnanct test when my usually short cycle was late. I had no real hope. 

I cannot describe the disbelief when the pregnancy test showed positive. I could NOT believe it. A true miracle. 

Today she is 2 years old and I am loving every moment with her. Mu husband and I are currently trying to have another one. I am 42 now. 

After the pregnancy, I had hot flashes that were severe with FSH over 100 again, so I started on estradiol in hopes of controlling the FSH and returning cycles to normal. Cycles are now long instead of short. I recently stopped the estrogen and had several months of normal FSH. Progesterone tests indicated ovulation.

Unfortunately, I started having hot flashes a few weeks ago and my FSH is back over 100. My plan is to take some estrogen and get my FSH off the ceiling and see if I can have some regular cycles again. 

A few fertility cycles using 300 units last year failed to stimulate more than one follicle but will try again soon. We'll see! I am so happy to have my little one. Not sure if she will have a sibling. If not, I'm sure she will be happy having us all to herself, hah.

I hope my story gives some hope to some of you. or helps someone.


----------



## threebirds

What a journey, thank you for sharing xx


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! Thanks for sharing your wonderful story, it really gives me hope!


----------



## zelda

thank you for sharing.


----------



## truly_blessed

lovely story, thanks for telling it here and good luck


----------



## Janie66

A very beautiful story with a truly happy ending, Good luck on getting baby number 2 xxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## Nat0619

What a truly fantastic story :thumbup: It is sooo lovely to hear things like this and just goes to show what that doctor knew doesn't it! :haha:

I wish you all the best in trying for baby no 2. But if it doesn't happen, you have your precious little girl who clearly brings you so much joy and happiness and will continue to do so.

:dust: to you x


----------



## seoj

What a great story... and it made my day! I just found out my FSH is a bit higher than it should be and I'm 36 (going on 37 this month!)- but when I first had it checked it was well within the normal range? So we are off to see a specialist next week!!!! But it's tough not to get discouraged about these things... but I to feel like this is meant to be for us! I just know somewhere deep inside it's going to happen... it just may take some time ;) 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

